# Scan Negatives on Regular Scanner!



## club_pranay (Oct 2, 2007)

i dont know if this has been posted before..
my scanner: CanoScan 3000ex
i was just trying to scan a x-ray film but all i got was a black image. but out of nowhere i got this idea..

i placed a clean mirror (obviously inverted to face the lamp) over the negative. idealy completely covering the scanner plate. after that, i scanned the page with a high DPI, and greyscale(as it was a b/w x-ray)

after scanning, i reduced the image size to comfortable dimentions. the result is attached.

i am planning to order a mirror made exactly to the dimentions of my scanner's platter.

do you ppl think it's gonna work??


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 2, 2007)

AFAIK, Negative Scanners just have a Illuminated Backlight and the scanner moving thingie is not illuminated when the Backlight is on.

Yours almost works the same way, except that the scanner's light is reflected back 

Hmm.. Nice Hack


----------



## janitha (Oct 2, 2007)

[xubz] said:
			
		

> AFAIK, Negative Scanners just have a Illuminated Backlight and the scanner moving thingie is not illuminated when the Backlight is on.
> 
> Yours almost works the same way, except that the scanner's light is reflected back
> 
> Hmm.. Nice Hack



What I feel is that if high precision is not required, your own may be better. I think ordinary negative scanners are meant for 35mm or 120mm films and not for sheet films like X-rays. I am not sure though.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 2, 2007)

You need a negative adapter to scan a negative using normal scanner.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 2, 2007)

Try this one first...

If u have Photoshop, then scan negative as normal photo..
Then select image & INVERT colours.
U may get original image.

This works normally.


----------



## janitha (Oct 2, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> You need a negative adapter to scan a negative using normal scanner.



Just a doubt. Will the negative adapter be suitable for a large sheet like an X-ray? Isn't it for meant for roll films.?


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 3, 2007)

^^As in size?


----------



## janitha (Oct 3, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> ^^As in size?



Yes.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 3, 2007)

Multiple size adapters are available, you have t look for the one at right place.


----------

